# sticky fabric covered building



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Last year at this time we had freezing rain followed by 2-3 feet of snow. Ice sticks to my fabric covered building making it difficult for the snow to slide off the flatter upper section. I vowed to do something about this but forgot till today. The fabric is tight and the building is only a few years old. I phoned the supplier and he had no ideas other than upgrading to a different pitch. stronger design. I think spraying it with automotive car wash wax may work. Has anyone else had this issue? If so what are your suggestions guys?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Carcajou, Can't help you with your problem, but that is sure a nice looking building. Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've read to use non stick cooking spray on satellite dishs to prevent snow from sticking. Not cost effective on a building but I wonder if MSO (*methylated seed oil*) would work. Could be sprayed on with either a mist sprayer or a high pressure hand wand like they use to spray trees. Would have to check to make sure it doesn't discolor or hurt your building in any way before applying. I'd spray a little on in a small area and see what its like when it drys. I'm sure rain or real wet snow might wash it off so it would need to be reapplied often.

That is an interesting question though.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think the car wax idea is a good one too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like the building....how many bales can you put inside?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

google sno-flo. Its a product sprayed on equipment to prevent snow from sticking. Couldn't find a price of it but its sold in 5, 55, and 275 gallon containers.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on the building guys. It holds 285 5x6 bales. Really cheap to build, only took 3 long days for 3 of us to get it up. IHCman i'll be on the phone about that sno-flo first thing in the morning, what i read sounds good. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

What size is your building?

I'm guessing 40' x 100'


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

close 38x100


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

So now that winter is nearing its end how'd your building do this winter? Did the sno-flo stuff work?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I contacted the supplier (sno-flo) and they didn't recommend their product for this application. Seems it needs to be reapplied often, for some applications daily. By the time i come up with a plan of attack winter settled in. Good news is, snowfall wise, it has been a dry winter and i never had the problems of past years.


----------

